# Mojito drinkers?



## jmcrawf1 (May 2, 2007)

any of you guys make your own mojitos? i've never had one but i want to try one. recipes?


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Ingredients 

3 fresh mint sprigs
2 tsp sugar
3 tbsp fresh lime juice
1 1/2 oz light rum
club soda


Directions 

In a tall thin glass, crush part of the mint with a fork to coat the inside. Add the sugar and lime juice and stir thoroughly. Top with ice. Add rum and mix. Top off with *chilled* club soda (or seltzer). Add a lemon slice and the remaining mint, and serve. 


Love these in the summer while smoking a cigar.


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Here is a how to Mojito Video ..

http://video.about.com/cocktails/Mojitos.htm

Prety Cool.


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

Click Here


----------



## gegtik (May 1, 2007)

I like to put the mint leaves and sugar into a mortar and pestle and crush it till i get green mint sugar, then put that in a glass and add rum and soda, then squeeze a lime wedge or two into the beverage and you're golden


----------



## Woogie (Mar 6, 2007)

RPB67 said:


> Ingredients
> 
> 3 fresh mint sprigs
> 2 tsp sugar
> ...


:tu I had a great one last night. These are hard to beat on a warm day!


----------



## FLCB (Apr 5, 2007)

Well to be honest I met the Legendary Mojito after the Bacardi commercial(



)
probably my favorite cocktail ever. And since its from Cuba I always enjoy a nice cigar with it. The other day I smoked Montecristo EL 2006 with a cool Mojito. Perfect couple


----------



## DriftyGypsy (May 24, 2006)

Hmmm... mojitos... I have found there is nothing better than a mojito made from scratch... however there are times when you cannot do it this way. So the next best thing is Marti Mojito Rum... just mix it with lemon/lime soda (7Up is best) and viola instant easy Mojito...


----------



## smokin5 (Mar 28, 2007)

I recommend you use seltzer (sparkling water) instead of club soda, though. It's "cleaner" without the added salt of club soda.
I pretty much introduced half of my town to these over the years, mixing them up on my deck for the masses.
I've gotten to the point where I don't even bother with individual drinks; I just make 'em by the pitcher, as they disappear REAL fast in the afternoon. Something about evaporation, I understand...


----------



## Beagle Boy (Jul 26, 2006)

gegtik said:


> I like to put the mint leaves and sugar into a mortar and pestle and crush it till i get green mint sugar, then put that in a glass and add rum and soda, then squeeze a lime wedge or two into the beverage and you're golden


If you look around in well equiped liqour stores, you should find a muddle - kind of like the small bats they handed out at baseball games years ago - with the longer handle, it works well with the shakers


----------



## Ivory Tower (Nov 18, 2005)

Beagle Boy said:


> If you look around in well equiped liqour stores, you should find a muddle - kind of like the small bats they handed out at baseball games years ago - with the longer handle, it works well with the shakers


Or just use a wooden spoon handle--put sugar and mint in the bottom of the glass and go at it. Seltzer tastes sweet to me and mojitos already have sugar and rum for sweetness, so I use club soda (most that I've seen doesn't have any salt--just read the ingredients). I'll consider, but I'm guessing it's going to make the mojito over-sweet.


----------



## Ivory Tower (Nov 18, 2005)

smokin5 said:


> I've gotten to the point where I don't even bother with individual drinks; I just make 'em by the pitcher.


I do that too. Make the lime, sugar, mint mixture fresh and in bulk and keep it separate. When you want a mojito, put ice in the glass, add the rum, pour in the premade mixture, and then add club soda, so that way you don't lose the club soda's fizz and make it to your tastes.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

I, unfortunately, have never had a good Mojito except for the ones I had at the Shack last year (Jefe makes a doozie!)  

The bars around here have no clue how to make it...tastes medicore at best, and I spend hours picking mint leaves out of my teeth. :2


----------



## ToddziLLa (Oct 17, 2005)

I love me some Mojitos! Freddy and Jefe can make some mean ones, and the ones in Luhvul were great! (Huh Sean?!?) :r


----------



## rainman (Apr 13, 2007)

I felt like having a mojito yesterday to accompany my RyJ Churchill. Unfortuantely I was missing several ingredients but I gave this concotion a whirl and it was OK as a substitute... Havana Club 7 year rum and Fresca with lots of ice.


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

Never had a good one. Might have to start a new quest.


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

burninator said:


> Never had a good one. Might have to start a new quest.


They make a pretty good one at the LCDH in Montreal. Havana Club rum makes the difference.


----------



## Funnymantrip (Oct 28, 2004)

I take fresh key limes (benefit of living in FL) for the lime juice. 
I also add one hit of bitters into the muddle. Big fan. Though I am currently stuck on the mint julep.


----------



## Addiction (May 8, 2007)

Mojitos are the only mixed drinks I drink regularly.


----------



## ggriffi (Mar 17, 2007)

smokin5 said:


> I recommend you use seltzer (sparkling water) instead of club soda, though. It's "cleaner" without the added salt of club soda.
> I pretty much introduced half of my town to these over the years, mixing them up on my deck for the masses.
> I've gotten to the point where I don't even bother with individual drinks; I just make 'em by the pitcher, as they disappear REAL fast in the afternoon. Something about evaporation, I understand...


Hey smikin,

Care to give out your recipe for pitcher quanity, I want to make these for a Memorial day party I'm gonna have.

TIA,
gary


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

newcigarz said:


> They make a pretty good one at the LCDH in Montreal. Havana Club rum makes the difference.


That better be a damn good drink if I'm going all the way to French Canadia for it! :c


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

Here's my Mojito story. One of my favorite places to herf these days is Highland Cigar Co in Atlanta. They serve up some pretty tasty mojitos even if it's from a mix.

I was there celebrating a friend's birthday last Monday. We went for Mojitos and cigars. They were out of mint leaves and had enough mixings for 2 Mojitos even if they had the mint. Not to worry.

My girlfriend planted some mint in a friends yard. She's doing some landscape design over there. I found the owner.. super guy, gave him the proposition that if we went and got him some fresh mint (not even half a mile away), if he'd get some more mixings for Mojitos. He looked a little surprised, but agreed. Sure enough, as soon as I got back with 8 sprigs of fresh mint, the owner was walking back in the front door with some Mojito Mixings.. Now that's some pretty good customer service.


----------



## smokin5 (Mar 28, 2007)

ggriffi said:


> Hey smikin,
> 
> Care to give out your recipe for pitcher quanity, I want to make these for a Memorial day party I'm gonna have.
> 
> ...


Well, I can try, but I gotta warn you, I'm not a measurement/recipe kind of guy - More of a go-with-my mood-and-gut thing. And I don't make them nearly as sweet as some of the others seem to. For example, if I'm making them by the glass, I only use about 1 teaspoon of sugar, not 2. 
Anyway, here goes:
Option 1 - for immediate pouring of about 10 drinks:
In a quart measuring cup, put in about 20 mint sprigs (I usually pinch each sprig into 1/3's), 3-4 Tablespoons sugar, juice from about 5 limes, & a couple of splashes of light rum (I don't waste good rum for mixed drinks). Muddle the mint mix, then pour it into a 1/2 gallon pitcher. Add about 3/4 bottle of rum & stir a bit with a wooden spoon to help dissolve sugar. Don't use a whisk, because all the mint will get caught in it! 
Add about 1 & 1/2 liters seltzer (sparkling water) & give a quick brief stir. Pour yourself some into a glass that has ice & a mint sprig & a lime slice. 
Add more rum or seltzer or lime or sugar in the pitcher if you think it needs it. Repeat process until it tastes right. Or you slur.
Pour into glasses that have ice, & garnish with a mint sprig & lime slice.

Option 2 - If not being poured immediately:
Basically the same as above, only don't add the seltzer. When pouring the drinks, pour in the rum/mint/lime mix into a glass; then add ice; then pour in seltzer (about 3:1 ratio rum mix to seltzer). Quick stir & garnish with mint sprig & lime slice.

As I said, I usually don't measure things, so this is an approximation off my early-morning head. 
You may want to have a pre-party practice sesion or 2! :al


----------



## carni (Jan 18, 2007)

if you're in tampa, go to ybor and find carmine's. get a mojito they are:dr tasty.


----------



## Sean9689 (Nov 9, 2005)

ToddziLLa said:


> I love me some Mojitos! Freddy and Jefe can make some mean ones, and the ones in Luhvul were great! (Huh Sean?!?) :r


Yeah they were!

I use simple syrup in my mojitos instead of grounding down the sugar. Makes them a bit more sweet (which I prefer). Usually 2 parts water, 1 part sugar.


----------



## adsantos13 (Oct 10, 2006)

Two things I always suggest to mojito fans.

First, try it Ginger ale instead of club soda.

Second, try its close cousin, a little known but just as :dr drink called a "Southside Fizz". Basically, muddle sugar and mint just as you would a Mojito. Instead of Rum, substitute Gin. Instead of lime juice substitute lemon juice. Top it off with club soda. IMHO, its just as good as a Mojito.


----------



## erictheobscure (Feb 15, 2007)

Either I've never had a good mojito or I just don't like them. Each time I've tried one, my brain thinks, "Mint + sweet + alcohol = mouthwash."


----------



## Woogie (Mar 6, 2007)

erictheobscure said:


> Either I've never had a good mojito or I just don't like them. Each time I've tried one, my brain thinks, "Mint + sweet + alcohol = mouthwash."


The first couple that I had were not very good, and I didn't think I cared for them either. However, after having a great one at a local bar. I am hooked.

Woogie:al


----------



## DonJefe (Dec 1, 2003)

Mango mojitos rock!


----------



## Made in Dade (Aug 5, 2006)

Made some Mojitos on Saturday night. For my first time making them, it came out damn good.


----------



## Warren (Apr 6, 2007)

I'm going to give these a try. Sounds great. My only concern is that it will be, um, gritty. Is that a problem? The video shows the mint looking almost like pesto. I can't imagine drinking leaf bits and it going down smooth.


----------



## mikey202 (Dec 29, 2005)

I just made one. Used Key limes,sugar in the raw,no sodium club soda,Bacardi and 8 mint leaves.I liked it, it is a very light and refreshing drink. I thought the mint would be overpowering, but it's not. I will have the perfect Mojito by the end of this weekend.:ss


----------



## Woogie (Mar 6, 2007)

Warren said:


> I'm going to give these a try. Sounds great. My only concern is that it will be, um, gritty. Is that a problem? The video shows the mint looking almost like pesto. I can't imagine drinking leaf bits and it going down smooth.


I get the occasional mint leaf in my mouth, but it is not a major problem. However, I have never grinded the mint leaves down as much as in the video.

Woogie


----------



## Ivory Tower (Nov 18, 2005)

mikey202 said:


> I just made one. Used Key limes,sugar in the raw,no sodium club soda,Bacardi and 8 mint leaves.I liked it, it is a very light and refreshing drink. I thought the mint would be overpowering, but it's not. I will have the perfect Mojito by the end of this weekend.:ss


You're on it, bro. Besides trying a different rum (optional), I think you've got it. Hope the weather's right.


----------



## j6ppc (Jun 5, 2006)

newcigarz said:


> They make a pretty good one at the LCDH in Montreal. Havana Club rum makes the difference.


They make a mean one @ LCDH TJ as well - had one Thursday.


----------



## Warren (Apr 6, 2007)

I'm going to keep experimenting.

Yesterday tried 6-8 mint leaves mixed with 2 tbsp sugar in a mortar and pestle, dropped in with the juice of 2 key limes, 2 oz of regular Bacardi, no sodium club soda, and ice. Mixed well with a spoon.

It wasn't bad but the sugar didn't dissolve and mint leaf pieces even though very small were abundant. Sort of got to me after about half a glass. Not to mention I couldn't take the last sip. It looked like a big mint candy sitting in the bottom of my glass.

I'll give it another shot. I have all the stuff now. Maybe powdered sugar works better? 

Worse case I'll stick with my drink of choice.. chilled Grey Goose vodka with a splash of grapefruit juice.


----------



## smokin5 (Mar 28, 2007)

I don't mash up the mint leaves so hard. I use a mortar just enough to press them down & around a bit. All you really want to do is release the oils, not mash the @?/*#[email protected]! out of them.


----------



## volfan (Jul 15, 2006)

Here is a recipe that a good friend gave me and it has worked well this weekend......at least I think it has.

In a blender combine the following:

1.5 cups of sugar in the raw (or regular sugar)
1 package of mint (the ones in plastic at the grocery store and remove the stems)
enough Rose's lime to make a paste.

Blend until a little thinner than Pesto and keep in the fridge in tupperware.

To make the Mojito add the following:

1 TBSP of the mixture
12 Oz of Ginger Ale or Sierra Mist
2-3 Oz of rum
Ice.

scottie


----------



## RJT (Feb 12, 2005)

Going to the beach soon and will give these a try. Cant wait!!!!:tu


----------



## havana_lover (Feb 15, 2007)

goodness that sounds good.. 

anyone think 8:30am is too early for a drink?? :al


----------



## DriftyGypsy (May 24, 2006)

havana_lover said:


> goodness that sounds good..
> 
> anyone think 8:30am is too early for a drink?? :al


The sun is over the yardarm somewhere...


----------



## smokin5 (Mar 28, 2007)

adsantos13 said:


> Second, try its close cousin, a little known but just as :dr drink called a "Southside Fizz". Basically, muddle sugar and mint just as you would a Mojito. Instead of Rum, substitute Gin. Instead of lime juice substitute lemon juice. Top it off with club soda. IMHO, its just as good as a Mojito.


I made up batches of Mojitos & Southside Fizzes this weekend for about 8 people. It was evenly divided between preferences, but I thought the Southside Fizz was great!
Thanks for adding a new drink to my summer list! :tu
(We nicknamed 'em "Gin Dandies")


----------



## replicant_argent (May 13, 2006)

Beagle Boy said:


> If you look around in well equiped liqour stores, you should find a muddle - kind of like the small bats they handed out at baseball games years ago - with the longer handle, it works well with the shakers


I use a souvenir St. Paul Saints bat, (no, not a big one) Funny you should mention it.


----------



## Beagle Boy (Jul 26, 2006)

replicant_argent said:


> I use a souvenir St. Paul Saints bat, (no, not a big one) Funny you should mention it.


did you take off the finish first? just wondering if the little bats varnish is food safe


----------



## Jekyll (Apr 17, 2007)

erictheobscure said:


> Either I've never had a good mojito or I just don't like them. Each time I've tried one, my brain thinks, "Mint + sweet + alcohol = mouthwash."


Agreed. If done from the mix and not from scratch. With the mix I get the feeling of Listering with a buzz. 
In a weird sort of way I like to mix mine with equal amounts of Dr.Pepper, Mr.Pibb, or Root Beer. However many ounces of Rum you are using with the other ingrediants mix an equal amount of Pepper, Pibb or Root Beer. I know.... wierd but an interesting como that I have discovered and enjoy.


----------



## Woogie (Mar 6, 2007)

Just mixed one up for a little afternoon drink. Very tasty.:al


----------



## moon (Jun 12, 2006)

My wife is a bartender at Bonefish Grill. She made some for us the other night. I don't exactly how much of each ingrediant she used but i could find out if you are interested.

Fresh Mint 
Fresh Lime Halves
Bacardi Big Apple
Sour Apple Pucker
Sugar
Club Soda


----------

